# Yay or Nay on this bag?? Opinions please!



## maggiesze1 (Aug 25, 2007)

What do you guys think about this bag? Opinions please! Thanks in advance!!







http://shoes-handbags.hsn.com/sharif-leather-hobo-with-lily-and-leaf-appliques_p-3387634_xp.aspx?webm_id=0&amp;web_id=3387634&amp;sf=so&amp;dep t=so0012&amp;cat=so0032&amp;ocm=so|so0032&amp;prev=hp!sf!cat


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think its cute but its a bit pricey......If I'm going to spend that kind of money, I better LOVE that bag....


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 25, 2007)

not my style.


----------



## Maysie (Aug 25, 2007)

nay


----------



## princessmich (Aug 25, 2007)

Nay! Way too pricey.


----------



## newyorkknick (Aug 25, 2007)

nay


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

nay...not my style


----------



## Ashley (Aug 25, 2007)

I think it's okay, but only for summer.


----------



## lglala84 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not my taste either gonna give it a nay


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 25, 2007)

No


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 25, 2007)

Nah, that bag is hideous. $295?? Umm..I think not. That bag is not worth $20 at Target.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 25, 2007)

no. that bag is ugly.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 25, 2007)

Nay.

*Babyangel*


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2007)

not for the price...


----------



## mayyami (Aug 26, 2007)

nah, looks like it belongs on a wall.


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it's cute. It's different and you're not gonna find many ppl with that bag. The only thing I don't like is the price. But if you really like it that much, go for it!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 27, 2007)

Nay....


----------



## foxybronx (Aug 27, 2007)

Nay


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 27, 2007)

no way... too much for that bag.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 27, 2007)

It's not really my style. Also, I don't think it would go with a lot of things.


----------



## masad (Aug 27, 2007)

personally i wud prefer somthin else!

bt if u like it!! its gud!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Aug 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *adrianavanessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nah, that bag is hideous. $295?? Umm..I think not. That bag is not worth $20 at Target. agreed


----------



## lo0olyta (Sep 4, 2007)

nay..



..it's a bit pricey


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

nay, not worth the price for something that looks so...trendy?


----------



## Kaya (Sep 14, 2007)

Nay Nay Nay


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't really like it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the bag--but way too expensive.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

not my style


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *adrianavanessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nah, that bag is hideous. $295?? Umm..I think not. That bag is not worth $20 at Target. LOL!! My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 2, 2007)

nay.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 2, 2007)

Its pretty summery =)


----------



## cammi267 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nay


----------

